# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  TOYOTA AURIS 2007 ΣΤΡΟΦΕΣ ΡΕΛΑΝΤΙ

## Xristos84

Τον τελευταίο μήνα όταν το αμάξι είναι κρύο μέχρι να ανεβάσει σιγά σιγά θερμοκρασία η μηχανή το ρελαντί μου όχι συνέχεια αλλά σπασμοδικά μου κάνει μικρές αρρυθμίες. Μετά δεν έχει πρόβλημα, επίσης και ζεστό αν είναι, το σβήσεις και μετά το βάλεις μπροστά είναι εντάξει. Στην κρύα εκκίνηση μου το κάνει. Τι μπορεί να φταίει; 
Δεν έχω πρόβλημα επιτάχυνσης ή ρεταρίσματος

----------


## chipakos-original

Εγώ σε ανάλογο πρόβλημα αντικατέστησα τα μπουζοκαλώδια.Εμένα όμως μου έκανε λόξυγκα και σε πορεία, οπότε είναι λίγο διαφορετική περίπτωση.

----------


## xrhstos1978

βαλβίδα ψυχρής εκκίνησης

----------


## Xristos84

> βαλβίδα ψυχρής εκκίνησης


Συνονόματε, 
μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις στο https://www.antallaktikaonline.gr/ να το βρω ποιο είναι; δυσκολεύομαι να το βρω... :Huh:

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα που είχα σε πεζώ 206 του 1999..(για δεύτερη φορά).έβγαλα το πόλο της μπαταρίας για 5 λεπτά και επανήλθε σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα ....δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## Xristos84

> Σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα που είχα σε πεζώ 206 του 1999..(για δεύτερη φορά).έβγαλα το πόλο της μπαταρίας για 5 λεπτά και επανήλθε σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα ....δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις.


Θα πειραματιστώ αύριο  :Smile:

----------


## Xristos84

> Θα πειραματιστώ αύριο


Το δοκίμασα , πάλι τα ίδια μου κάνει...

----------


## xrhstos1978

παρε σε ανταλλακτικά toyota και ρώτησε τους με τον α. πλαισίου

----------


## Xristos84

Πήγα σε συνεργείο , ο εγκέφαλος είναι καθαρός χωρίς σφάλμα , μου έκανε και καθαρισμό της πεταλούδας.
Το πρόβλημα παραμένει..

----------


## Xristos84

Για την ιστορία , τελικά έβαλε επιτέλους σφάλμα ο εγκέφαλος (P0303).
    Πήγα σε ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων , του είπα να ελέγξει μπουζί , μπουζοκαλώδια και πολλαπλασιαστές και ειδικότερα αυτά του 3 κυλίνδρου που υποδείκνυε το σφάλμα.
    "Ελαττωματικός" πολλαπλασιαστής, αλλάχτηκε με καινούργιο , 4 μέρες το αμάξι δουλεύει μια χαρά, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα.

----------

mikemtb73 (19-06-22)

----------


## chipakos-original

> Για την ιστορία , τελικά έβαλε επιτέλους σφάλμα ο εγκέφαλος (P0303).
>     Πήγα σε ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων , του είπα να ελέγξει μπουζί , μπουζοκαλώδια και πολλαπλασιαστές και ειδικότερα αυτά του 3 κυλίνδρου που υποδείκνυε το σφάλμα.
>     "Ελαττωματικός" πολλαπλασιαστής, αλλάχτηκε με καινούργιο , 4 μέρες το αμάξι δουλεύει μια χαρά, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα.


Τελικά δεν ήταν μπουζοκαλώδια αλλά ο πολλαπλασιστής.....το στοχεύσαμε το πρόβλημα καλά από την αρχή.

----------

